# 4th week of flower ~ yellowing leaves and drying up



## omnigr33n (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok well.  A lot of leaves are yellowing and drying up.  They havent reached the bud sites but they are encroaching already.  I need to stop this and fast.  There are also mini-bud sites developing.  I water on the regular.  I also understand that I have to use special Phophorus-potassium rich nutrients for flower and that the flowering stage uses a lot of nutrients.  I didnt know this.  If I go get these nutes and start applying them with my watering should it atleast stop the yellowing of the leaves?  
This is my first grow so I was expecting some sort of problems but this is getting ridiculous.  I am pretty sure the plant is taking the energy for flowering from the leaves. I am using a 10-15-10 nutrients for now.  
This picture was taken earlier.  I have removed all the dead leaves and it is looking prety bare except at the bud sites but the yellowing is starting to encroach.


----------



## Hick (Dec 26, 2006)

> I am pretty sure the plant is taking the energy for flowering from the leaves......I have removed all the dead leaves and it is looking prety bare except at the bud sites but the yellowing is starting to encroach.


   "IF" the ptoblem is a deficiency, and the plant was useing those leaves a source of nutrients, you just eliminated it's source. Untill you've found and corrected the problem with nute uptake from the soil, you have to expect the yellowing to further "encroach".  By removing leaves that it is useing. you are in effect forceing further encroachment. 

10-15-10 is a flowering formula. Give us a lil more info. Water source 'n ph, more on the nutrients..(micro/macro nutrients),.. soil type/brand...ph...strength and ph of you nute mix


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 26, 2006)

Ok Im gonna get this info ASAP.  But what I can tell you right now off the top of my head is that it is MG moisture control soil, the pH is with optimum levels since I tested it out a while back.  The water is tap water from reservoirs and its pH checks out as well.  Ill get more detailed info in a couple of hours when Im home.  The bud sites look untouched but I fear this has already affected the yield and potency of the plant.  I guess thats a sacrifice Ive had to make.  As long as its still better than the crap I buy then Ill be happy.  Seems like the plant is protecting the bud sites inherently.  Ive been giving it extra dosages of nutrients though since I am pretty sure this is the problem.  I didnt see these problems until I started to induce flowering.  I will also put up a new pic of the plant for comparison and critique.


----------



## Hick (Dec 27, 2006)

MG soil...I'm done, sorry. Maybe TBG will jump in here.
I refuse to bicker 'n fight with it my growroom, sure aint gonna fight it in yours my friend.


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 27, 2006)

haha

sounds to me like you dont have a deficiency. you say you have been feeding it extra doses, and the symptoms have only occured since flowering. 

a formula with 10 on nitrogen is already high. i suggest you stop going over the recomended feeding with that. that is too much nitrogen to be overfeeding with. you can seriously deplete bud growth with lots of N.- and your in MG soil. you should have no deficiency.

i would have thought that from your first post too. but in your second it shows definetely that deficiency isnt the problem. 

sounds to me like regular loss of foliage that may be worse because of the overfeeding of N. 

plants will regularly shead some foliage once you start flowering and they will use any overwatering and extra nutrient uptake to accomplish this. 

definetely stop feeding more than recomended on your nutes. 

and personally if i were you i would switch my fertz and use something with much less nitrogen. especially since you have been overfeeding it seems. 

i too share the same frustrations as hick concerning mg soil. and in my experiences it has caused more problems than it has solved for me. 

and beside mg soil i would also suggest something without moisture control and no additives for moisture control (vermiculite etc,)- although just a different way to go about it, you want solid wet to dry cycles. the faster the better for root growth. - but it all depends on your circumstance and own needs. if you cant get around to water that much, then fer sure moisture control would be a good idea

hope that helps a little


----------



## KADE (Dec 28, 2006)

omnigr33n said:
			
		

> The water is tap water from reservoirs and its pH checks out as well.


 
I'm sorry man... but unless ur adding ph down I'd bet serious cash your tap water isn't on par where the plant want it to be... 95% of tap water is between 7.3 and 8.7 ph. Re test it!


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok well thanks for the responses guys.  I really do appreciate it.  Ok so I should probably water it regularly now without any nutes at all.  The tap water is definitely w/i optimum range.  I tested it like three times and the people that grow around my town have had no problem with it.  

When it was in veg. it was fine.  It had the occasional dead leaf here and there but I was def. not worried.  As a matter of fact, I have another female (my new mother plant) doing pretty ok.  Maybe when when I started to flower this plant it couldn't hang?  Its like on the 4th week of flower as it is right now.  

I'm definitely going to have to invest in fox farm products for my clones.  Well here are some pictures.


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh and am I supposed to turn off my fan on the plant during flower??  Just out of curiosity.  I am guessing no because why wouldnt it be good to have breeze on it?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 28, 2006)

omnigr33n said:
			
		

> Oh and am I supposed to turn off my fan on the plant during flower?? Just out of curiosity. I am guessing no because why wouldnt it be good to have breeze on it?


*Whats up guy. Keep your fan blowing on them ladies. *


----------



## KADE (Dec 28, 2006)

Well thas good then! The leaves might be a lil rough... but from what I can see (my monitor is burning out n is getting blurry) the bud looks good.


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 28, 2006)

My only worry at this point is that the bud sites will get messed up.  If I can go another 2-3 weeks (abou the time Im gonna harvest Im sure) then I guess it'll have to do.  I wonder how much of an adverse affect that this will have on my harvest.


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 28, 2006)

none man. i just looked at the pics and all of those are older main leaves. 

you just had alot of older foliage on the plant when it went into flowering. i see hardly any younger newer leaves affected. some plants will shed more than others, and they become touchy when its flowering because they use it to shed those leaves. 

and any younger leaves that are showing it looks like they are just bitching about the extra nutes and especially the extra N, but def. no worries if your close to harvest

the plant looks perfectly good and looks to be doing exactly what the average mj plant will do in flowering, along with a slight overfeeding- especially outdoor strains, keep that in mind

but just so you know next time, shedding of fan leaves is more than a regular occurance in flowering - its the trying to fix it that people screw it up with and make it shed more than it usually would.

but it is very prominant with outdoor genetics, and regular with most all plants

good luck man, smoke a fat one for me


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok cool beans then~  I was really starting to worry.  I'll just does it down on nutes a lot and water regularly still and hope for the best really.  Thanks guys, I really appreciate all the help and reassuring words you guys have given me~  Thanks a bunch all of u .....


----------



## KADE (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, I find by the half way mark through flowering almost all the fan leaves on the main stem typically shivel up n fall off.


----------



## omnigr33n (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok Ill definitely have to put up some more pics later tonight~


----------



## learnin to gro (Jan 1, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> Yeah, I find by the half way mark through flowering almost all the fan leaves on the main stem typically shivel up n fall off.


 you know that is great to hear kade cause i thought i was F'N something up cause my big fans always yellow and shrivel. man all i need to do is read these forums and i learn something new every day


----------



## KADE (Jan 1, 2007)

learnin to gro said:
			
		

> you know that is great to hear kade cause i thought i was F'N something up cause my big fans always yellow and shrivel. man all i need to do is read these forums and i learn something new every day


 
Yeah, first time i grew I freaked... I find every day there are a couple more leaves to throw out.
Remember growers! Keep those dead leaves outta the growroom!


----------



## omnigr33n (Jan 4, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> Yeah, first time i grew I freaked... I find every day there are a couple more leaves to throw out.
> Remember growers! Keep those dead leaves outta the growroom!



Keep the dead leaves out of the grow room???  Oh shoot..why is that?


----------



## omnigr33n (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, the bud sites still look pretty healthy.  I started to freak there because of all the yellow I saw.  I knew that some leaves were gonna yellow, but whats actually going on with the yellowing is CraZy.  Im about 2 weeks from harvest.  Gotta go pick up a good magnifying glass to check the trichs.


----------

